# Spay/implant/jab question



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

I am after current opinions about neutering jills please. 

Following advice from other keepers, rescues and forums such as this one, I had decided to let my girl (probably last years kit - she was a stray) have her first season, implant her to bring her out of it, then spay later in the year some time. I understand that spaying too early may cause adrenal problems and it also just made sense to allow her to physically mature before spaying. I also heard that the jab is more unpleasant than the implant for the jill (in terms of discomfort at the site of the jab and also enduring the after effects of a bigger hormone spike).

She looks like she is just starting to swell a little (not fully yet, and I may be imagining what I'm seeing!) so today I phoned the vet just to get some idea of cost. He seems to want me to just go ahead and spay her, regardless. Contrary to trying to get money off me he doesn't see the point of an expensive implant if I'm just going to spay her later anyway! (and he didnt see any difference between the jab and the implant in terms of side effects). He also doesn't see a particular problem with spaying when she's in season. He basically recommends I book her in for a spay now.

I know he's a vet, but I don't know whether I agree with him! But obviously I don't want my girl to endure two separate procedures if one will do.

Should I implant her first (or jab) or just go ahead and spay her straight away?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would get her the jill jab, as then she can go through a phantom and mature I m sure more people will reply


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I've spoken to several vets about this recently when deciding what to do about Luna and Mags, then Mags came into season so I had to decide. I ended up going for the Jill jab for her, she flinched slightly but got straight back to guzzling her oil, so I don't think it hurt her too much. I spoke to a vet who neuters for a rescue, he's done over 90 ferrets and has yet to see any ill effects so I think I may go down the neutering route next year.
Apparently the implant needs to be done under a bit of aneasthetic as it's very painful due to the size of the implant.


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd update this post for anyone searching for the same information.

In the end I had both girls implanted. I rang a lot of vets to find one who specifies with "exotics", and actually knew what he was talking about (I spoke to several who claimed they did, but clearly hadn't a clue), and who would use the unlicenced smaller dose. He was happy for me to distract the girls with oil while he injected a local anaesthetic (very fine needle, they didn't feel a thing) then inserted the implant. That was quite a struggle as the needle is enormous and their skin is so thick, so it was pretty brutal but neither of them seemed remotely aware what he was doing, they just lapped up the oil! But I preferred that to using gas, personally.

That was about 5-6 weeks ago and for the last week or so they have both gone through some behaviour changes (I'm guessing a sort of phantom pregnancy?) - one is much less interested in playing than she used to be, and is always on the neck of the other one. And the second has started nipping, and is really protective of the cage - I can't put my hands in there without her going for me. They both spend a lot more time asleep and don't really want to come out to play and explore. I am hoping this is a temporary behaviour change as they aren't so much fun at the moment!!

I plan to spay them early next year. I am praying the implants last right through until winter and they don't come back into season, as I don't want to go through this again!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

It sounds very much like a hormone related change, I wouldn't say phantom as its happened too quickly if its only been a week since the implant. It should stop in time when the girls body's settle.

The implant as far as I am aware should last 2-3 year once fitted depending on the dosage given, meaning you wouldn't have to neuter for a while it maybe worth asking what was given so you have a rough time frame. 

I hope the girls change back to normal soon


----------

